# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آیا میشه اطلاعات کنکور رو بعد از آزمون عوض کرد؟

## Sepehrmax

سلام میخواستم بدونم کسی اطلاعاتش رو غلط ززده باشه مثل معدل ،میشه بعد از کنکور تغییرش داد یا کلا برای ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل میخوریم؟

----------

